# 2015 Knitting & Fiber Events



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Knitter's Review
http://www.knittersreview.com/upcoming_events.asp

Yarndale - Festival of creativity and craft in Skipton, North Yorkshire, England
September 26 -27, 2015
http://yarndale.co.uk/


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmmm...I don't see The Best Little Yarn Crawl in Texas in October or Kid and Ewe...and Llamas, Too in November. Both are Central Texas events.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

CreativFestival in Canada

Spring show - April 24-25, 2015
International Centre, Mississauga, Ontario
http://www.csnf.com/s15_index.html

Fall show - October 15-17, 2015
Metro Toronto Convention Centre  North Building, Toronto, Ontario
Conference classes start October 13th!
http://www.csnf.com/f15_index.html

March 27,28,29, 2015
Pittsburgh Knit & Crochet Festival in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA
http://pghknitandcrochet.com/check-back-soon-for-more-info/


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow..that's a fantastic list...thank you


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Upcoming Knitting Events - USA
http://lorileebeltman.com/knitting-events/


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

I google both and nothing is posted as of yet for 2015.


----------

